# Mtb Biker Raum Marburg



## volker200770 (18. Mai 2008)

Gibt es hier noch Biker aus dem Raum Marburg,Biedenkopf oder Umgebung?
Suche noch Mitfahrer für regelmäßige Ausfahrten rund um Marburg Samstags und oder Sonntags


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2008)

Hi...ich wohne momentan noch in Balhorn nähe von Kassel. Wir werden aber bald nach Marburg umziehen und da würde sich am Wochenende mal die Gelegenheit ergeben gemeinsam eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker200770 (25. Mai 2008)

hallo! klar aber gerne doch,kann aber nur Samstag Nachmittag,danach bin ich  
bis Sonntag Abend  in Kurzurlaub.Hier mal meine Email:[email protected]
bis dann volker


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht direkt das Wochenende. Wenn dann alles soweit ist und wir umgezogen sind (weiß nicht ganz genau wielange das noch dauert), werd ich mich einfach noch mal melden.


----------



## volker200770 (26. Mai 2008)

ups.. 
ja ist o.k
Viel spaß beim Umzug und passendes Wetter und genug helfer.
Man ließt sich dann in Marburg.
mfg volker


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2008)

Joa okay danke dir


----------



## KaiservonChina (21. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen!


gibts hier noch jemanden der ab und an in Marburg ne Tour fährt?
(also kein Downhill / Freeride, dachte eher an Schotter, Waldautobahn, ...)

Grüße


----------



## Oliver Strauch (5. August 2009)

Hi! 
Ich bin öfter in der Marburger Gegend unterwegs und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen. Ich fahr im Moment ne Kombi aus Fahrradweg (z.B. nach Giessen) und den Marburger Wäldern. Bin bis Sonntag erstmal weg, aber ab nächster Woche wäre ich am Start. Viele Grüße


----------



## BlackDog (6. August 2009)

Hi,

bin zwar aus Gießen und damit ein echter Mittelhesse,(weils unter Nord- und Osthessen steht)  könnt mich aber gerne mal einer Runde um Marburg anschließen.

Grüße,

BlackDog


----------

